# Painting



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

After several attempts to use brush or sprayer, painting does not work. It is too hot. Overnite the temps slide down to about 60 degrees. At 8 AM the temps are at 70 degrees. The rest of the day, the temps climb to 90-93 degrees.
I mix up some paint and spray a panel. In about 10-15 minutes, the paint is dry and very rough. In the days of car oil enamel, a product was used called a retarder, which slowed down the drying time to allow for better/longer drying time. I guess the paint time can only be done with a favorable temperature. Reducing the paint is not a solution. I forgot a half gallon of thinner and did not replace the cap. The container lost almost half a gallon. And the thinner is only $24 per gallon. Wow, I am having lots of fun. I love life. frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

I enjoy reading about your restoration project. I just wish you would leave them in one thread so I could go back and jog my memory when needed. It would be a lot easier to do it if it was contained in one thread.


----------

